# September MAC Haul.



## VickieG (Sep 1, 2011)

Had a lovely time in MAC again today, every time I walk in there, I'm like a kid in a sweet shop. Heres my purchases:

  	MAC Brush 214
  	Brush Cleanser
  	3 Pigments- Melon, Copper Sparkle and Dark Soul
  	Paint Pot- Painterly
  	Eye Kohl- Smolder
  	Shadestick-Tundra
  	Lipstick- Secret Lover
  	Blush- Sweet as Cocoa
  	3 Eyeshadows- Filament, Coquette and Charcoal Brown.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

I really want to get melon! Great haul!


----------



## VickieG (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank You : ) Ahh Melon is beautiful on, I tried it early- so versatile.



naturallyfab said:


> I really want to get melon! Great haul!


----------



## princess sarah (Sep 1, 2011)

Great Haul


----------



## VickieG (Sep 2, 2011)

Thankyou : )



princess sarah said:


> Great Haul


----------



## TheClara (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice haul! I also just bought the 214 brush and it is so lovely to work with. Have fun with your new things!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 3, 2011)

I want Cooper Sparkle. I saw lilpumpkin05 on YouTube do a tutorial with it and I NEED it in my life. But I live in the Bahamas where our MAC store does not carry pigments so I will have to wait till I make a trip to the USA.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh great haul. I need melon piggy in my life.


----------



## peachsuns (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice! I just bought a 214 brush, too! Enjoy! =)


----------

